# Swat kats series is going to be relaunched after 22years!



## Theodre (Nov 23, 2016)

If you were a 90's kid you would have definitely heard of SWAT KATS! The series is going to be RELAUNCHED by the original creators from where they have left the series off! The series got cancelled during the second season end due to financial crisis (really how right???). They had started a kickstarter campaign where they got $141,500 for the goal of $50,000! Check out the video from the Kickstarter campaign!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2016)

Wow. Used to love this show as a kid.

Glad to see it make a return.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 23, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Wow. Used to love this show as a kid.
> 
> Glad to see it make a return.



Yeah! I'm glad that it is being relaunched by the original creators!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 23, 2016)

Oh yea, I totally forgot about this revival, had see this video a few months ago.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Nov 23, 2016)

I had forgotten about it and then saw the video and i recalled my childhood days when i enjoyed this show to most. Truly a great entertaining show of its time.


----------



## icebags (Nov 23, 2016)

i remember how cartoon network used to air same episode again and again for years.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice. Used to watch it on CN. Badey miyan and Chotey miyan if I remember correctly


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2016)

I hope they relaunch Centurions too.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2016)

Just awesome. I never forgot of this series TBH. And perhaps I may have the entire collection of the all old episodes


----------



## Theodre (Nov 26, 2016)

topgear said:


> Just awesome. I never forgot of this series TBH. And perhaps I may have the entire collection of the all old episodes



Cool! My Profile Pics always have been of Swat Kats in all the online forums I have been in!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2017)

Excellent!!! News....brings back childhood memories


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2017)

Samurai Jack also coming guys, that too on Adult swim
Jack is bloodier than eveer now


----------



## Desmond (Jan 6, 2017)

Samurai Jack on Adult Swim will be dope.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 23, 2017)

Great


----------



## billubakra (Apr 24, 2017)

Billa's are back!!


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2017)

I probably don't remember much of the Swap Kats, but I am sure I do use to catch it. Since the animation was outsourced to Japan, the show did have an anime appeal.
I would sure catch it its relaunch.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 25, 2017)

i sincerely hope and pray that one of these companies eventually decide to relaunch he-man and the MOTU animated series in its modern avatar,it was revived once in 2002 but was very short lived as it was cancelled only after a few episodes were developed,which was a colossal disappointment to say the least!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2017)

Vyom said:


> I probably don't remember much of the Swap Kats, but I am sure I do use to catch it. Since the animation was outsourced to Japan, the show did have an anime appeal.
> I would sure catch it its relaunch.



I used to run after school last bell bcoz the show Air time was 4:00 PM everyday  on Cartoon Network


----------



## RCuber (Apr 25, 2017)

vyom said:


> swap kats



how dare you misspell swat kats!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 27, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> i sincerely hope and pray that one of these companies eventually decide to relaunch he-man and the* MOTU animated series* in its modern avatar,it was revived once in 2002 but was very short lived as it was cancelled only after a few episodes were developed,which was a colossal disappointment to say the least!!



which one??


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 27, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> which one??



He meant He-Man and the *M*asters *O*f *T*he *U*niverse. That's the complete name of the He-man cartoon series


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 28, 2017)

ah. My bad. I thought he-man and motu-patlu


----------



## quicky008 (May 1, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> ah. My bad. I thought he-man and motu-patlu



What exactly is motu patlu?I don't think i've ever heard of it.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> What exactly is motu patlu?I don't think i've ever heard of it.


They are the Tom & Hardy of Indian Cartoon and now a days popular among kids


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 9, 2017)

When Swat Kats and Samurai Jack gonna air? I'm a big fan of both of them!
Please let us know if someone comes around any info.


----------

